# Can I put shingles (or gravel) on top of torch-down roof?



## cbru (Nov 7, 2010)

My house has a very flat roof (1:12 slope) and I just replaced the old tarpaper/gravel roof with a "torch down" modified bitumen roof. I am not happy with the appearance of the new roof, and would like to know if there's any way to place "shingles" (not REAL shingles, but something that looks like shingles) on top of the torchdown roof. I understand that anything requiring nails is unacceptable (due to the flat pitch), but wonder if there is some way to have "shingles" added via peel-and-place or tar. Help! Thanks!


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

Should have done your research first.Then you could have gone with something like this http://www.ibroof.com/resource_center/brochures/traditions_brochure.pdf


----------



## cbru (Nov 7, 2010)

*"Shingles" on torch-down roof*

Thanks for the quick reply, John. I talked with 5 different roofers, but none of them mentioned this. My question remains: Can this be installed on TOP of my new torch-down roof?


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

I beleive it can be,but something has to be used to seperate the two.(slipsheet)


----------



## federer (Aug 20, 2010)

ib is nice but its super expensive...most roofers arent really qualified to install it either i think. except you john


----------



## retired guy 60 (Jun 23, 2009)

johnk said:


> Should have done your research first.Then you could have gone with something like this http://www.ibroof.com/resource_center/brochures/traditions_brochure.pdf


A flat roof with the look of shingles. Nice to know. Thanks.
Cbru, if I am not being nosey, why do you care about the appearance of the roof? Doesn't look bad to me. Can you see it from the ground or do you have a window that overlooks the roof?


----------



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

federer said:


> ib is nice but its super expensive...most roofers arent really qualified to install it either i think. except you john


It's the only single-ply I will sell


----------



## cbru (Nov 7, 2010)

*Shingles on a torch-down roof?*

John -- How expensive would that be? (I'm in the San Diego area, and the roof is about 3000 sq ft.)

Retired Guy -- I don't have any windows looking down (it's a single-story), but I do see the roof from my backyard deck. My neighbors see it too. I'm just not crazy about all the seams in the torch-down. Looks unfinished to me. Wish I could just get some sheets of asphalt shingles and put them on top. Oh well ... maybe I'll get used to it. :mellow:


----------



## RoofDiagnostics (Oct 17, 2010)

not to be "that guy" -but- if your roof was a 1 pitch, you would only be able to see the roof from about 60ft away. unless you were 9 ft tall. 

If your roof is a 3 or 4 pitch, which it might be - you could take extraordinarily measures and install shingles over ice/water shield. 

Just a thought.


----------



## cbru (Nov 7, 2010)

*Shingles on a torch-down roof?*

Roof Diagnostics - Thanks for your reply. Actually, my house is on a hillside, so my backyard deck sits about 10 feet higher than the house itself. So yes, I do look down onto my own roof from there. I'm told the roof slope is about 6 - 7 degrees, which apparently translates (roughly) to a 1:12 pitch.


----------



## johnk (May 1, 2007)

cbru said:


> John -- How expensive would that be? (I'm in the San Diego area, and the roof is about 3000 sq ft.)
> 
> Retired Guy -- I don't have any windows looking down (it's a single-story), but I do see the roof from my backyard deck. My neighbors see it too. I'm just not crazy about all the seams in the torch-down. Looks unfinished to me. Wish I could just get some sheets of asphalt shingles and put them on top. Oh well ... maybe I'll get used to it. :mellow:


I would ball park it between 12-20k.Thats how much it varies for same scope of work in my neck of the woods.


----------



## Bobby_B (Oct 7, 2010)

*So new roof*

I see your point...the roof would look much better with something on it...

If I were you I'd certainly put something on there as it looks a bit bland as is.


----------

